# Oscars in a 90 gallon



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually started this topic in the central american cichlid discussion area,(cichlid compatability)but topic changed to all about oscars.I have a 90 gallon tank with one 6 inch oscar,one 4 inch electric blue jack dempsey,and one 3 inch blood parrot.Thought they were all getting along but now parrot hides all the time(doesn't even come out at feeding time)chased by oscar.The dempsey is being chased half the time, other time he hides from the oscar too.Would like to get rid of the parrot and the dempsey(had him for over a year,beautiful blue color, will miss him)and get two 4 inch oscars.Hopefully 2 will pair off then I"ll get rid of the other.I know a maximum of 2 grown oscars in a 90 is pushing it,can this be done?


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

We will probably both get jumped on for this, but I like the idea. I had two oscars in my 80 long, until a couple of weeks ago (see post, oscar jumped out of tank). The tank mate is also a blood parrot, and a large african bumblebee. However, since one of my oscars died, maybe it isn't a good idea after all. :-? My goal is two breeding oscars in the 80 by themselves.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

We will probably both get jumped on for this, but I like the idea. I had two oscars in my 80 long, until a couple of weeks ago (see post, oscar jumped out of tank). The tank mate is also a blood parrot, and a large african bumblebee. However, since one of my oscars died, maybe it isn't a good idea after all. :-? My goal is two breeding oscars in the 80 by themselves. What is the footprint of your 90?


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Footprint of my 90 gallon is 48x18.I too would like a breeding pair in my 90.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

If they got along and you could keep your nitrates under 20-25 ppm or so you could pull it off with 1 huge or 2 big water changes a week. Once you get the hoses out and water running you may as well do a big water change anway. I normally would tend to say no if it were someone new to Oscars, but if you're commited enough (you sound like you know what you're doing) you may have a shot at it


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a full grown(male ~12", female ~9") breeding pair of O's in 75G tank. Maintenance was a never-ending chore, but it's definately doable(sump w/added water volume, would definately help w/that aspect). The questionable part IMHO is trying to find a pair by adding two more O's to a tank where there is clearly one that is alread established and dominating. Oscars are notoriously hard to pair up, and I don't think your idea will bear out great success. You may get lucky, but more than likely you'll end up w/one or two of them getting beaten up. If you really wish to house a pair in there, then I'd suggest getting rid of all your fish and starting from scratch by getting 6 small oscars. Even then it would still be tricky since 90G isn't a big tank to house so many O's in until they start forming pairs. Anywhooo, I wish you the best of luck in trying to get that breeding pair. I actually had two pairs at one point and they sure were interesting to watch :thumb:


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing,to start over with say 4 smaller oscars.I think you're right, the established one may cause a problem.My filters are fluval fx5 ,a fluval304, a uv sterilizer, and I do 50%water changes each week.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Got rid of the 6 inch oscar and parrot.Traded them for 4 - 2 inch oscars(2 red albino and 2 red).Still have the 4 inch ebjd and clown loach.What do you give me 6 months before I have to set up my 125 in the basement.(90 is in my family room).Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd say that 6 months would probably be ok, but just be on the lookout for any excessive aggression from a single fish that decides to become dominant. It may be necessary to exchange a fish or two at some point, but keep at it. Hope to see that you have a breeding pair in the next year :thumb:


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Well....in 6 months the Oscars will be 8" long and getting pretty thick, plus starting their sexual maturity. 4 big Oscars plus a Demsey and you just might be in for problems, but good luck.
You'll have a compatiable pair before 6 months though. You should be able to tell in a short amount of time which 2 tolerate and hang out together.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks ksane,I hope to get a compatable pair before 6 months also.Then I'll clear the tank of everyone else.


----------

